# Search engine optimization



## fredtgreco (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone know how I can optimize search engine results for our church's webpage? We have a host, and use WordPress.org backend CMS.

I'd like to improve our Google results for things like "Christ Church Houston" where we don't even show up. If you put in "Christ Church Katy" we get better results.

Anyway, there has got to be something I could do.


----------



## Casey (Mar 17, 2008)

Seems to me that since your congregation isn't actually in Houston, Google's smart enough to know that and won't list you near the top of a search including it. And since you've given your address (Katy), the powers that be see all . . .


----------

